# theOZer gives a Shout Out



## theOZer (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello Bee Source Forum,

I am a novice backyard beekeeper in the Pikes Peak Region of Colorado, USA. This my second year as a beekeeper, with one active hive at this moment.

Maddy, my wife and fellow Bee Source forum member, really likes this bee forum and the people active in it.

Love Bees,
theOZer


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

welcome Ozer


----------



## dolphinbee (Jul 18, 2015)

Welcome! I'm only in my first year, with two hives in California. I'm still overwhelmed with all of it, but Beesource has been a great resource for info and support!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! I lived in the Colorado Springs area for four years about 45 years ago. Bet it has really changed.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome,

I always wanted a tour to Colorado for snowboarding ...but now I am doubtfull if it would be better to come for bee-tourism 

I've seen this website 
http://www.ucfarms.org/index.html
and I know they set bees in every garden.. would be lovely to visit.

Any of you from Colorado know this UrbiCulture ferming?


----------

